# New Years Eve Benidorm



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We are planning to arrive in Benidorm on the 30th December.
Can anyone advise what the New Years Eve celebrations are like here.
We have heard that there is a good atmosphere in the old town area.
Any info greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Graham


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Theres a big stage with bands on and a big firework display its not in the old town its in the square on Ave mediterranean just on the Levante side of the headland that separates the old and new town.
If your staying a while the festival of the kings in early Jan is in the old town and is very good. Ps there probably are celebrations in the old town as well.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If your not aware, Spain celebrate their Christmas day later. Jan 5th seems to spring to mind, so plan a bit as some shops like supermarkets will close..

Cant help on New Year not done it there (yet).
I'm off down there next Thursday but driving in the car, staying a few weeks... So anyone in town after the 25th Nov drop me a line..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> If your not aware, Spain celebrate their Christmas day later. Jan 5th seems to spring to mind, so plan a bit as some shops like supermarkets will close..
> 
> Cant help on New Year not done it there (yet).
> I'm off down there next Thursday but driving in the car, staying a few weeks... So anyone in town after the 25th Nov drop me a line..


I think it is January 6th but as we know extra days either before or after are possible :lol:


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. We have been down before for the Three Kings but not New Years Eve.


----------

